# Do you let you sons shirtless?



## OceanSun4

Hi, I was wondering if you mothers or both you and your husband let your sons be shirtless only indoor?If so under what reason do you let your sons not wear a shirt?how old are they?Since we raised our kids to be comfortable indoors, my 2 sons who are 9 and 8 we let them be comfortable by not wearing a shirt indoors especialy in this hot summer weather, but when we have a visitor they put a shirt on, also when going out.


----------



## 4evermom

Shirtless doesn't bother me inside or in the yard. Ds will sometimes take off his shirt if he is too hot at the playground.


----------



## 4evermom

double post


----------



## moondiapers

I let my boys and girls be shirtless indoors and out. My daughter quit being shirtless in public (front yarn, pool etc) at about 6 years old.....and now she chooses not to be shirtless in the backyard either but still hangs out shirtless in the house without visitors (she's 10 and developing).

To the OP, do you make your boys wear shirts when swimming or at the beach or playing in the sprinkler?


----------



## rileysmommy

my boys have always played shirtless in the house.
my 2 year old spends most of his time in just a fluffy diaper, unless we have somewhere to go.

my older son though, i just realized las tnight, i don't like him being shirtless anymore.
he asked if he could take his shirt off while doing homework, and i said sure.
then i turned around awhile later and was kind of weirded out.
don't know why.
i didn't say anything. but its like i am suddenly very aware that he is almost 9.
i think i will be a basket case when is is 13.


----------



## dewlady

it has never crossed my mind to make him wear a shirt unless we are going somewhere fancy (dosen't happed often!), but he is only 5. my 7 yr old dd goes shirtless (or clothesless) around the house but always puts on clothes when someone comes over, or around anyone but immediate family. she does seem to be growing more and more modest though as the time goes on. my ds has always been a bit more modest (and not so very warm blodded as my dd) so he hasn't really ever been so much for being naked unless it is after bathtime or whatever. my 2 yr old dd is still 2 which means plenty of nude time at our house and my 10 mo old crawls around naked plenty too!


----------



## Shirelle

Indoors? Shirtless AND pants-less. I can't get my kids to keep their clothes on







They run around our backyard in diapers/underwear, but I try not to let them run around in the front yard if they don't have pants on (I do have SOME manners!







)


----------



## blsilva

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shirelle* 
Indoors? Shirtless AND pants-less. I can't get my kids to keep their clothes on







They run around our backyard in diapers/underwear, but I try not to let them run around in the front yard if they don't have pants on (I do have SOME manners!







)

Us too! I seem to be raising naked-happy babies! We pretty much only get dressed when we're going somewhere that doesn't have a drive-thru.







Otherwise its a waste of time- they'll have their clothes off before I can walk out of the room.


----------



## 4evermom

I'm sure there is great variety throughout the country as to what is socially acceptable and I'm sure climate plays a role. Around here, you only see men shirtless if they are mowing the lawn or playing basketball. Boys generally wear shirts unless they are playing in water.


----------



## newmommy

DS can be shirtless (indoor) as long as he likes. Leave it up to him he would stay totally naked


----------



## RiverSky

I have just recently started insisting that my children were at least underwear in the house and just panties is just fine for my 5 year old daughter. I have no problem with my son not wearing a shirt in public though he rarely takes it off, unless we're playing in a splash park or something. We are in a tropical climate, though, and wear bathing suits often and have pool parties or beach get-togethers with friends all the time and it's always okay to be in bathing suits around eachother. Occasionally, even 6 year old girls go topless and it does not matter at all.

The other day, we were at a pool party and brought only bathing suits...except I had a tank top over my skirted suit and DH had a tank top over his suit, and we stopped into a grocery store to pick up some food on teh way home. Halfway through the store, my 7 y.o. DS asked, "Oops, am I supposed to be wearing a shirt in here?" and I said, "well, probably, but I'm sure you're fine, we'll be quick." and we finished picking up the items we needed. His biggest complaint, I believe, was that he was cold in the freezer section.

So no, it certainly doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Village Mama

My boys are definitely hard to keep clothed inside! Outside we had an issue this summer. We live in a small town and it was a hot summer. A few times I let them be shirtless downtown. I would rather not, but also didn't want to power struggle about it, because really, its not that important!


----------



## Indigo73

My kiddo pretty much strips as soon as he walks in the door.


----------



## becoming

My son wouldn't be caught dead without a shirt! In fact, he brings his pajamas into the bathroom with him at night so that he can put them on before he leaves the bathroom. We are very open about our bodies, nakedness, etc., in our house, and he has no issues with being naked around us, just doesn't want to walk around that way. He has been like this since he was a tiny baby -- he used to cry when he didn't have clothes on and calm down as soon as we dressed him! I have a quirky little guy.

But to answer your main question, I don't see a problem with it. I think it's generally socially accepted that males can go topless in public.


----------



## zinemama

I don't let my kids outside shirtless, but only because they are both quite fair-skinned and burn easily. If that weren't the case, I'd be fine with them not wearing a shirt in the backyard.

Inside, as long as they've got underwear on, I'm fine.


----------



## CTMOMOF2

My kids are always naked. I make them wear underpants, mostly because i don't want anything "getting in there" or the dog to sniff toooo friendly!
I don't care if my son goes shirtless anywhere, although i think it is a health thing that they have to wear them indoors at public places... (shirts & shoes). But he rarely wears a shirt. I would not let my daughter go shirtless in public... at some point, i am not sure which point yet, as i still change her completely on the beach. She just turned 3... we haven't had any "privacy" talks yet... maybe next year...??


----------



## cpop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky* 
Occasionally, even 6 year old girls go topless and it does not matter at all.


I'm not trying to start controversy, but do you guys think there is any issue with a little girl being topless if she doesn't have breasts?

My parents are both Serbian so perhaps it's a cultural thing, but when I was a kid my sisters and I used to go naked/topless on the beaches (in Europe) until we were 11 or 12 and started asking for big girl bathing suits.

I'm really just interested, what is it about a six or seven or eight year old girls torso that is inappropriate?


----------



## CTMOMOF2

I agree w/you completely, but in America you'd be looked at like a freak if you let your 8, 9, 10 year old girl go around w/out a shirt on. Maybe a quick change on the beach, but probably only until 6, mabye 7...

I don't know why this country is so prudish... it is silly!!


----------



## Brigianna

I try to encourage my ds (3) to stay clothed, but he likes to strip. Indoors, I really only "enforce" underpants. But for going out, yes, I want him to be clothed. I don't care if it's a backwards shirt or a batman costume or his sister's old pink glitter tops, just as long as he's covered.

My dd has almost always been willing to stay clothed, and now at 6 seems to have her own sense of modesty and would not choose to go out unclothed, so it's not really an issue with her.


----------



## edamommy

if weather is permitting... neither of them wear shirts inside or out.


----------



## Ellien C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cpop* 
I'm not trying to start controversy, but do you guys think there is any issue with a little girl being topless if she doesn't have breasts?

My parents are both Serbian so perhaps it's a cultural thing, but when I was a kid my sisters and I used to go naked/topless on the beaches (in Europe) until we were 11 or 12 and started asking for big girl bathing suits.

I'm really just interested, what is it about a six or seven or eight year old girls torso that is inappropriate?

I don't think there are any issues, no. But you'll find that a lot of people in the US have problems with nudity - even little kid nudity. There's probably a doctoral dissertation on it, but chalk it up to cultural differences.

I noticed a 6-7 year old naked boy on the beach in Tortola (family seemed to be speaking Italian) and I was struggling with the concept that my 15 month old had bad diaper rash and she naked on the bottom only. Through lots of great MDC discussions like this, I'm overcoming my cultural conditioning and hang-ups and seeing nudity as quite normal. But I wore two piece bathing suit by the age of 4 and wouldn't have been caught dead without both pieces on!

I'm proud to say though, that I was able to go naked hot-tubbing with my sister and BIL without batting an eye (but sis was little wigged out)!

To the OP - no sons, but DH has been known to scramble eggs in the buff so yes, we'd be nude in the house. My DD (3 yo) is frequently completely nude outside especially if there are sprinklers or pools involved. Sometimes she comes in for a bathing suit, sometimes she just strips and goes.


----------



## nicole lisa

DS is 6 and only ever clothed if we're out and in the summer, unless we're at a restaurant, he's only in pants/shorts. He finds clothing to be really hot.

The minute he gets home he strips naked. There's usually a trail of clothes leading from the door to wherever he winds up. Even in winter and our old house is freezing. Just the past month or two he'll throw pants on (no top) if friends come over but until recently that wasn't the case.


----------



## OceanSun4

Does anyone have sons that are 8-12 and let them shirtless?We let them be comfortable indoors.


----------



## SweetGuayaba

I have a dd which i guess some people would be more uncomfortable leaving naked or shirtless but i let her be comfortable inside. She is 4 now and when she was 1 1/2 - 3 yrs she wanted to run around naked inside without anything no underwear even all the time. I sort of let her but told her that we should protect our delicate areas with underwear to prevent infeccions and getting dirt there. But she still runs around in just underwear inside the house. Of course outside is another matter and since both my front and back yard are exposed to others i don't let her be naked or shirtless in those areas because they are basically public and there are some sickos out there. She understands that though and even when people show up at the house she runs to get dressed and will not get naked even in her room with the door open if others are present. I guess this is just morriring on her part though because that is how DH and I are too. We are pretty light on the clothing inside the house. DH is shirtless lots inside when it is just us and I have a short shirt dress almost babydoll length inside too. We are in Puerto Rico and it is just too hot year round here for us to be too clothed indoors. If I were in a northern US winter that might be different. When I lived in the States I never went around so lightly dressed indoors. The reason I am so flexible with my dd's nakedness indoors is because I don't want to make her feel self-concious about her body. I want her to see her body and nakedness inside her home with privacy as OK. Of course I tell her outside and in front of others we wear clothes because in our society that is the etiquette and because our bodies are precious and to be respected etc. I think that being open and flexible with nakedness has actually made her less obsessed with it and lately I have noticed she is getting dresses lots more than she used to and staying dressed inside. Something else I have noticed is that she is very modest on her own. Even when my Mom was visiting for a month over the summer she stopped running around naked during that time and would close her door when she changed and not because we told her to. She did it on her own. I think she sensed my Mom would not be comfortable with it because on a few occasions she said "Grandma is scared of bodies isn't she?" LOL


----------



## nikisager

*my boys can be shirtless in our yard or house or families, but not in public cuz Im scared of sickos,kwim? When they tkae their shirts off in public I dont make a big deal over it, just tell them they should keep it on so we dont lose it or something.......*


----------



## nikisager

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OceanSun4* 
Does anyone have sons that are 8-12 and let them shirtless?We let them be comfortable indoors.


My 12 yo ds doesnt like being shirtless, even in the house.


----------



## Sijae

My 11 year old son is frequently in nothing but pants at home and occasionally when we are out. My 10 year old son is frequently in nothing but underwear and occasionally nothing at all at home. My 4 year old daughter is usually naked at home but she likes to be dressed when we go out. Mostly because she likes to play with her clothes. She will take her shirt off when we are playing at the park and so will my boys. It seems a little shocking to me that a parent would require their child to be fully-clothed at home. I'm actually actively trying to go against the grain and teach them that bodies are totally normal and that there's nothing wrong with nakedness. I think America is entirely too prudish.







:

Laura


----------



## Sijae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blsilva* 
Us too! I seem to be raising naked-happy babies! We pretty much only get dressed when we're going somewhere that doesn't have a drive-thru.







Otherwise its a waste of time- they'll have their clothes off before I can walk out of the room.

LOL, that's us too. If they aren't planning on getting out of the car who cares what they have on?









Laura


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY

Hmmm, this thread makes me think
I noticed some boys playing soccer, shirts vs skins at dds school and wondered if thats ok

also remember once while i was a child playing in our yard a friend of mine said look....she was pointing to the window where my 3 yo brother was stuck to the window like a treefrog naked...it was funny then and still is


----------



## Tracy Gooby

whats wrong with boys not wearing their shirt indoors? If they are comfortable that way, let it be.


----------



## mom2noah

DS is almost always shirtless but here in Hawaii it is the norm with our beach culture.


----------



## kewb

My kids love to be naked and they are 8 & 6. Although in the cooler weather they strip to undies and undershirt. Although I have noticed them cutting down on that as natural modesty kicks in. Outside I always made them wear shirts because we are very pale people and I worry about burns.

My ds (8) does not like to be topless outisde because of my obsession. When he was younger he did not like to see any male with his shirt off outside. Although, at the pool he is always asking to take off his swimshirt and I say no 99% of the time. Have I mentioned that pale thing.


----------



## mommy68

I wouldn't care if my son did this but at his age he doesn't really want to. The only time I see him shirtless is while he is sleeping or on his way to shower or potty when he first wakes up each day.


----------



## fyoosh

I just kinda find this question weird. In the summer, I see shirtless boys outside all the time, and inside, well, if they want to be shirtless, I don't see why it would be strange, but to each their own, I guess.

My almost 9 year old DSS goes shirtless inside... he usually is just wearing boxer briefs. My almost 4 year old DS runs around naked 99% of the time when he's home, and so do my DH and I (though my DH is prone to being cold, so sometimes he wears a robe, and I do not run around naked when DSS is here).


----------



## hottmama

Sure, why on earth wouldn't I?


----------



## hipumpkins

Quote:

also remember once while i was a child playing in our yard a friend of mine said look....she was pointing to the window where my 3 yo brother was stuck to the window like a treefrog naked...it was funny then and


----------



## dukeswalker

13 ds - shirtless is toally ok (in or out depending on the situation). Two dds (5yo & 2yo) we have begun to require the 5 yo to wear panties because the 13yo thinks its about time - and he is embarassed when his friends come over....


----------



## dukeswalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sijae* 
My 11 year old son is frequently in nothing but pants at home and occasionally when we are out. My 10 year old son is frequently in nothing but underwear and occasionally nothing at all at home. My 4 year old daughter is usually naked at home but she likes to be dressed when we go out. Mostly because she likes to play with her clothes. She will take her shirt off when we are playing at the park and so will my boys. It seems a little shocking to me that a parent would require their child to be fully-clothed at home. I'm actually actively trying to go against the grain and teach them that bodies are totally normal and that there's nothing wrong with nakedness. I think America is entirely too prudish.







:

Laura


----------



## joy2bmom

i personally don't have any experience with a ds (i have 2 dd's) but my 2 yr old dd only wears a shirt when we go out and then sometimes its a struggle to keep it on, and DH is impossible to keep a shirt on him inside or out


----------



## LittleMonkeyMom

Inside the kids (3.5 & 1.5) wear at least undies or a diaper. If they want more on than that, fine. If not, that's fine, too. Outside of the home, I want them to at least wear a shirt. We live in Florida and their pale skin can burn so easily, I prefer to have as much protected as is tolerably comfortable for them.


----------



## LeftField

I'm another one who has kids who have never wanted to go without both socks on, nevermind a shirt. But if they did want to go shirtless, I wouldn't care. Well, I wouldn't want them doing it outside in summer, because we live in the SE U.S. and the sun is very strong. My oldest tans well but my youngest is very fair. If I had girls, they could go shirtless in the yard too.


----------



## Ellien C

bump for current discussion


----------



## primjillie

I prefer the expression "modest" to "prudish".  I think just because a person doesn't embrace nudity, that it means they are prudish. I prefer my kids in clothes - even as babies. It is terribly hot in CA in the summer and in a light onsie they didn't stick to the car seat or the high chair, etc. like they did without clothes. In the winter, I prefer clothes because of the cold. To the OP, little boys without shirts (around the house or in the heat of summer) doesn't really bother me, I just prefer otherwise because of the above reasons. I also like the protection of clothes (cooking burns, scratching myself as I walk by something, etc.).


----------



## OceanSun4

It's not wrong to let your sons or your daughters to wear or what not to wear in order to be comfortable in the house.


----------



## Joseph Jackson

When s hot day you can e shirtless


----------



## onyxravnos

I rarely require shirts inside or out but unless it is very hot my kids mostly prefer to have clothing on. I DO require undies and pants if my boys can't keep their hands out of the undies. DSD was already not into being shirtless when I came around but I like to think if/when I had a girl I would have the same thoughts on the matter. Although this hasn't been tested yet.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

We're all very fair skinned and try not to use much sunscreen, no boys outside shirtless for long here. Inside I don't care undies are fine as long as it is warm enough - if it's winter and complaining they need to carry a blanket around I send them to get shirts and long pants of course.


----------



## renee d

In the house it's fine. Outside in summer I just want to make sure he has some sun screen on and isn't out too long. He burns easily.


----------



## limabean

Old thread, but I'll answer.

I'm not a fan of the shirtless look, on kids or adults. That said, I wouldn't care too much if DS went shirtless around (in and outside) the house, but if we went anywhere he would need to wear a shirt. He's not much of a shirtless kind of guy though, so it's never come up.

Even when swimming, the norm seems to be trunks and rash guards these days, although DS will sometimes take off his rash guard for part of the day when we're at the beach or pool.


----------



## No names

OceanSun4 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you mothers or both you and your husband let your sons be shirtless only indoor?If so under what reason do you let your sons not wear a shirt?how old are they?Since we raised our kids to be comfortable indoors, my 2 sons who are 9 and 8 we let them be comfortable by not wearing a shirt indoors especialy in this hot summer weather, but when we have a visitor they put a shirt on, also when going out.





4evermom said:


> Shirtless doesn't bother me inside or in the yard. Ds will sometimes take off his shirt if he is too hot at the playground.


My sons always shirtless in home when we go to town my son not wear shirts they wear shirtless with jaket ,they play games only short ,my son has a shirts l ask him to take off l like my boys wear only short and shirtless ,l love ttouch their bare chest witout shirts thank💪💪💪💪


----------

